

Stackless Python and Eve Online - zemanel
http://www.eveonline.com/devblog.asp?a=blog&bid=925

======
iwwr
Large fleet fights can't be effectively handled in any known way.
Synchronizing 1k people for real-time battles leads to several minutes lag for
any action (on a good day). On a bad day, the local 'node' will just crash.
The total number of updates is something like O(n^2) for n active clients.

CCP have done pretty amazing things for the constraints they were under: real
time battles, one shard universe.

~~~
jpadkins
erlang based server (pikko server) is trying for 1k people realtime FPS
trial...

[http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/03/07/pikkotekks-1000-p...](http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/03/07/pikkotekks-1000-player-
fps/)

------
brohee
Anyone considering learning software engineering lessons from CCP should play
EVE Online for a while. I personally prefer my lessons coming from people
consistently delivering a working product, and not so known for breaking
random stuff that people actually have fun predicting what seemingly untouched
stuff will get changed by a patch (e.g. [http://www.failheap-
challenge.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=23...](http://www.failheap-
challenge.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2348) )

------
lucian1900
They're just being silly. Twisted has been using non-blocking IO since
forever. One can easily use async IO in stackless as well.

